# Horse of a different color?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Any horse with a grey gene will do this. No horse is born grey and each one changes differently over time. Very neat to observe, though


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is the joy of a grey!

Gamer at 10 days old:










Gamer at 6 years old:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Spirit at 1 year:








Spirit at 4 years:








I love watching her colour change from year to year


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

It so interesting to watch greys change colors!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OP, You are a lucky duck!

That color grey is my DREAM color. *sigh* What a happy mistake for you. ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He will get even lighter as he ages.

Aside from grey and the infamous Appaloosas, no horse will actually change color, though some go through pretty drastic changes, especially roans!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> OP, You are a lucky duck!
> 
> That color grey is my DREAM color. *sigh* What a happy mistake for you. ;-)


I sure am! I did know the genetics of grays but never bothered to check his pedigree until he started to change. Didn't suspect a thing!
Love the pictures here!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is just graying out. 

He's really handsome, by the way!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Some are very good at hiding grey  Very handsome that he started changing so late!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Actually his sire was pure white when he died at age 11. I'd kinda like him to stay dark dapple but suppose I will be struggling to keep a white horse clean eventually! He is 9 years in this picture.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

His sire was just that greyed out. Not white. Your horse will eventually lose the dark dappled appearance.


----------

